# SMTP settings for iol.ie on 3 network



## Ron J (19 Aug 2011)

Hi all.

Recently purchased an iPhone4. Have set up my iol email on it and while I can receive emails I cannot send them. I know that the outgoing (smtp) server must be aligned to your network provider but I cannot find an smtp setting for 3 which will actually work. I have tried mail-relay.3ireland.ie but that doesn't work. I have also tried mail.iol.ie, smtp.iol.ie with no luck.

Has anyone any advice ??


----------



## gimp (30 Aug 2011)

i think you will find you cannot/will find it difficult to "send" mail from an o2 account or any other account over a competitors broadband network they get a bit shirty about this and try to prevent it. I eventually purchased an authorized smtp address as it became so annoying as i had a number of different email accounts and was a huge issue when travelling


----------



## JoeB (30 Aug 2011)

mail-relay.3ireland.ie should work.

I consider this a very bad situation, where you can only send emails through one portal. If they have a problem it leaves you unable to send email at all, which is unacceptable.

Your provider has deliberately crippled your internet access, and yet it's allowed. I have several providers and have to change my email SMTP settings in order to sastify each one. That's not good enough. 3 are the worst as they insist that all emails are sent through their servers, .. that's terrible... a total bottleneck., and it does represent a deliberate crippling of the internet by Three, which isn't mentioned in any of Three's literture.


----------



## KoolKid (30 Aug 2011)

The best way of doing this is if you have your own domain or know of one you can use , like a work one etc. 
eg smtp.mywebsite.com admins would be able to give you the correct settings.
I find this great as it will work from any WiFi connection also,


----------

